

Pythonect (dataflow programming lang based on Python) 0.4.1 released - ikotler
https://github.com/downloads/ikotler/pythonect/Pythonect-0.4.1.tar.gz

======
430gj9j
<http://www.pythonect.org/> FTFY

------
Toshio
HN submissions shouldn't point to .tar.gz files.

